# BMW Turbo Running on VW Engine Management



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

May 2011 - Louisville, KY: Since C2 specializes in performance tuning of OEM VW ECUs, it was only natural that when our Software Engineer, Ryan Potter wanted to build an E30 Turbo BMW with an M30B32 motor swap; what makes more sense than to ditch the 1984 BMW batch-fire-fuel-injection with distributor to VW Coilpack ME7 12V VR6 engine management ! ! ! That’s what EVERYONE would do…right? 
We wanted to post up some preliminary pictures of the status of the build…which is now running on fully functioning Bosch ECU. Stay tuned as we bring you updates as the car continues to undergo the evolution.


*1987 E30 325I*

Custom cage
Bilstein shocks
IE Springs
Speedline wheels
wheel Stud conversion
UUC Sway bar kit
Spearco bmw strut bar
Autometer gauges. Oil pressure , EGT, Water temperaute,volt,boost, 
PLX M-300 wideband
Bride lowmax seats
Longacre race mirror

*1984 733i M30B32 engine *

Custom rocker arm stoppers
Custom turbo manifold
Holset H1C 21cm turb


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

gotta love hybrids :laugh:


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

absolutely sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

painted some parts. looking good 

pictures are unedited and straight off camera!


----------



## mattyb243 (Mar 18, 2010)

That is one beast of an engine bay..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

skates said:


> absolutely sick.





mattyb243 said:


> That is one beast of an engine bay..


thanks! i am about to post some pictures and a chart from the dyno. hopefully getting a video or two up monday of it all too..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*looks cool*

My tech had a similiar setup very fun to drive


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

are ther vids of this monster


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

how much power did it put down on the dyno?

and SURE....first thing that comes to mind when building a bmw is to get a vw engine management for the mix :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vwcabman said:


> are ther vids of this monster


yep! nothing crazy though. just some off my iphone. let me upload them to youtube and i will post.



Myliljettatoy said:


> how much power did it put down on the dyno?
> 
> and SURE....first thing that comes to mind when building a bmw is to get a vw engine management for the mix :laugh:


i have the numbers somewhere. i just need to find them :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

Sweet. Is that the maf on the charge side?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

DAROWDYAUDI said:


> Sweet. Is that the maf on the charge side?



I spy with my little eye :wave:


----------



## supraman420 (May 18, 2006)

Me rikey!!! :beer: That is the first time I've seen a maf on the charge side. Any particular reason you did it that way?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

supraman420 said:


> Me rikey!!! :beer: That is the first time I've seen a maf on the charge side. Any particular reason you did it that way?


We are testing the capabilities of the OEM when installed as a "blow through" setup.
We are presently developing our own 3" MAF that can be installed IN THE FLOW between turbo and TB. This is going to be offered to help the flexibility of each project. As you would imagine, it is sometimes a challenge to get the MAF pre-turbo.

Our hopes are to offer a bullet-proof MAF solution that will allow for it to be installed pre-TB which would really offer the user great flexibility when plumbing. And for those that HAVE TO HAVE A BLOW-OFF....they will be able to run one 

C2


----------

